# Portuguese Mac Keyboard



## pedroremedios (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 7.2 in VMWare Fusion 2.0.5 but I can't seem to get the Portuguese keyboard of my Macbook Pro to function with it! I tried the "Portuguese (accent characters)" and "Portuguese" keyboard layouts from sysinstall but neither of them work well! It still uses the USA keyboard.

Has anyone been able to do this?
:q


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 29, 2009)

pedroremedios said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I installed FreeBSD 7.2 in VMWare Fusion 2.0.5 but I can't seem to get the Portuguese keyboard of my Macbook Pro to function with it! I tried the "Portuguese (accent characters)" and "Portuguese" keyboard layouts from sysinstall but neither of them work well! It still uses the USA keyboard.
> 
> ...



For a french Macbook pro I've made a keymap for the console.

For Xorg (built without HAL)    

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"
Option "XkbModel"   "macbook78"
Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"
```

That's not perfect and I also use xmodmap to adjust few keys.

see : http://www.lamaiziere.net/mbp_freebsd.html


----------



## pedroremedios (Aug 30, 2009)

That keymap is only for use in X Windows, right? I forgot to mention that my problem is in the console as my X Windows doesn't work


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 30, 2009)

pedroremedios said:
			
		

> That keymap is only for use in X Windows, right? I forgot to mention that my problem is in the console as my X Windows doesn't work



No the keymap is for the console only. You have to make a keymap but it is not hard (just time consumming). 

For frenchies, there is already a keymap for the macbook (fr.macbook.acc.kbd) so it was very easy to make a keymap for french macbook pro. If you make a portuguese keymap submit it to the project.


----------



## pedroremedios (Aug 30, 2009)

How can I test what the scan code is for the key I'm pressing? I've looked everywhere!


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 31, 2009)

pedroremedios said:
			
		

> How can I test what the scan code is for the key I'm pressing? I've looked everywhere!



I did not find any solutions for this, I hacked the kbd driver with some printf(). I'm sorry but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## pedroremedios (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh ok I'll do that as well. No problem! Thanks!


----------

